# Check out my Power Rangers theme song remix



## RebelX (Dec 25, 2009)

A work 4 months in the making finally complete:



I made it all in Modplud Tracker.


----------



## outgum (Dec 25, 2009)

Is there a way to put words over it? Or is that getting way to technical, Would sounds awesome with words IMO, But i like it, around.... 0.50 to 0:58 i like the best XD


----------



## RebelX (Dec 26, 2009)

Ehh, putting words in it would be pretty hard since I would have to take them, edit out all the background music and what not...

I'm glad you like it


----------



## soulfire (Dec 27, 2009)

nice job in making that


----------



## RebelX (Dec 28, 2009)

soulfire said:
			
		

> nice job in making that


Thanks


----------



## luke_c (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow that's pretty amazing, and awesome too. And I haven't seen you in a while RebelX, since you know, 'them' days.


----------



## RebelX (Dec 28, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Wow that's pretty amazing, and awesome too. And I haven't seen you in a while RebelX, since you know, 'them' days.



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah Luke it has been a while. I might start going to those channels again. But the original was the best. Good times, good times...


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

Thats awesome


----------



## Raika (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet stuff, that was awesome.


----------



## jonesman99 (Dec 30, 2009)

i dont like power rangers anymore... not because of u though. i love the remix. its because of disney getting their claws on it... theyre too lazy to try to do shinkenger! (goes to cry in the corner)


----------



## Gore (Dec 30, 2009)

this reminds me of that one place, morphintime, where power rangers was being played 24/7
if only i could discover that site again


----------



## RebelX (Dec 30, 2009)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> i dont like power rangers anymore... not because of u though. i love the remix. its because of disney getting their claws on it... theyre too lazy to try to do shinkenger! (goes to cry in the corner)


Yeah Disney pretty much ruined the Power Rangers franchise. This song brings back so many memories I even made a remix of it lol


----------

